# Peerless RDTA by Geekvape



## Tameem Jedaar (29/8/17)

Hi guys.

Any known reviews of the upcoming Peerless Rdta? It's looking amazing and if it continues from the quality of the rda which i own and immensely impressed with, it should be a killer amongst the Rdta's in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (29/8/17)

Vapnfagan


----------



## Gizmo (29/8/17)

I have a sample. 

Deck looks proper.












Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ozeran (29/8/17)

@Gizmo You have an idea when this will be available? Looks awesome.


----------



## Tameem Jedaar (29/8/17)

@Gizmo Have you tried her out yet? Would like to hear your opinion soon. Personally, i am a fan of Geekvape products simply because its both quality and affordable. Two things that do not usually complement each other in other products non-vape related..

But this is completely subjective talking from a student perspective....


----------



## Mahir (29/8/17)

The Pyro RDTA from Vandy vape looks the real deal


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Just bumping this thread

Has anyone tried the Geekvape Peerless RDTA yet?
If so, how does it compare to the well known Avo24?

@Yiannaki , have you tried this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

